# compile kernel

## HLIAS

oταν μετσγλωτιζω τον πυρηνα στο ubuntu χρησιμοποιω μια παρα πολυ χρησιμη εντολη make localmodconfig

οταν εγκαθιστω το gentoo με cd και φτανω στις ρυθμησεις για μεταγλωτηση του πυρηνα νομιζω οτι δεν αναγωριζεται αυτη η εντολη η οποια σε βγαζει απο πολυ κοπο.Μηπως δεν κανω κατι καλα;Υπαρχει λυση;

----------

